# Samsung A3 2017 in 2022 - struggling



## SentinelAeon (Dec 13, 2022)

Hello, i own A3 2017 because that is the size phone i can handle. I have some questions i hope you can help me with.

1) i have data turned off most of the time. When i turn it on, suddenly i feel lag - phone is doing plenty of stuff in the background, most notably checking for google store updates. How can i turn off this thing ?

2) What else can i do ? The phone clearly has plenty of horse power because sometimes it works extremely fast. I click on messages or calls and it opens instantly, i open gallery, camera, same thing. But other times it will take seconds. Clearly something in the background is harming my experience. I disabled all the apps i could, prevented them notifies, removed their permissions, disabled all settings i could, applied other general tweaks i could find online. I cant root my phone since my main bank app that i need requires a stock rom.

3) Anything at all i can do to slightly improve camera ? I have it on default settings and dont know what any settings do nor can i find any guide which settings are best to use to get at least decent pictures.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 13, 2022)

for your first two problems i'd recommend a factory reset.


----------

